# Berliner Philharmoniker - Live Concert Streaming



## lou

http://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2448

I have access to this through my Sony blu-ray player.

Just wish I had someone here to appreciate it with. 

May have to consider purchasing a pass in the future.


----------

